# Insurance need help!



## Walter (Aug 6, 2006)

Good day guys 

Im Walter Williams, From Minnesota, I am shopping around for my health insurance and I'm hoping I can get opinions from everybody here about which ones to avoid and which ones you have had a good experience with. I have been surfing the net for good insurance, I came into Insurancepaylite has anyone tried online insurance? how effective is the online quote system? can i depend my money on this?

thanks in advance.


----------

